# Happy Birthday Nor-tah



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Have a wonderful Birthday Nor-tah and if you're still south of the Utah border hope all is going well for you and family. Miss your posts...again HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

*-band-* -^*^*^*- OOO°)OO


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Happy birthday K-doggy!!!! Hope Arizona is keeping you busy fishin and such (when you are away from school at least)


***tried to text you today, but your number has texts blocked?***


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Bax, I know he is on vacation, so maybe that is why. Looks like he is having a pretty rough birthday to me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kyle.


----------

